# Alma Redemptoris Mater



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

I have recently resumed some vocal writings. Since we are in May, I'd like to show you my interpretation of a well known Marian hymn.


__
https://soundcloud.com/bianca-piemonte%2Falma-redemptoris-mater

Hope you enjoy


----------

